# Max Bark A Lot Von Farrow



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi.. Max is our rescue mutt! His old Mom couldn't remember much about Mr Max except that he was the runt of the litter and that the breeder delivered him to the house. I was wondering if any of you experts could tell DH and I more about Mr Maxie's lineage. He is shorter than our female GSD and weighs about 65 lbs. He is 5 1/2 years old. His coat is very plush and he has a huge plush tail. He is stock and sturdy in appearance. He looks more German lines than American.

I caught some pictures of Max doing a self stack.



























Big smile









Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

HE IS SO HANDSOME!!!!








Love his name LOL mine barks alot at certain timeof the day LOL


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is very handsome


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

What a handsome boy! Are those dewclaws on both his hind legs?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Handsome guy with a terrific name!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Just for fun, and I'm no expert, but I would say he is from American pet lines (which I think there is nothing wrong with!) This is my reasoning:

His head/face: It looks very typically American to me, maybe that is just my opinion, but I haven't seen that head shape in the male German show or working lines. In my limited experience I have seen more 'roman' nosed dogs in American lines than in others, although I am aware they are not specific to American dogs.

As far as coats, I think there is a broad spectrum in all lines. My female is predominately German show line, but her coat is fairly short. My West German working line is much more plush than she is, and most of the working lines I see are close coated... so I think there is a lot of variance in coat between the lines. 

He does not appear to be very angulated, that is why I don't think he was American show lines, although he is not really stacked in the pictures. I guess anything is possible really, and he really could be German or American or a mix of both. If not American, my guess would be American and German working... just a guess.

Either way, he is a handsome dog with a really nice dark saddle


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the comments so far. Yes Max has dewclaws on both of his hind paws. I'd never seen a dog that had hind dewclaws. He trims his claws himself. He does not appear to be angulated. I have a slow camera and my pictures of him moving aren't very clear. He has a lot of drive and determination, but has never had any training. Any other comments.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

He is adorable. He looks a lot bigger than he is!


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

I got a few pictures of Max in motion.. Excuse the blurr .. I have a slow camera and a fast Max! 

Trot









Slow run









Zooom ! 









Thanks for opinions!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

He's a cutie, handsome face... I can't really critique though.

Hard to tell form the angles, but it looks like he could lose a few. It's always best to have large breeds as light as is healthy for them... A good way to tell is if you can easily feel ribs when you rub his side. It's a bit hard to tell from pictures with poofy breeds.

Here is what I consider a GSD in great shape:
http://www.pcgermanshepherds.com/images/...lori_pic-30.jpg


----------

